# Sq D quik-grip



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I have been meaning to ask about this. From what I can tell, the price isn't that much more. You can get it in Homeline instead of the expensive QO line, and the Qwik Grip system looks like it would be much faster and easier to bring cables in. 

But what are the real world experiences with these panels?


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Looks great. Thanks for bringing it up. First time I have seen it.


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

Looks like a time saver. 

Haven't used one though. Like to hear anyone's experience with it.


----------



## Megawatt (Dec 19, 2007)

The biggest advantage is for an Upgrade, in a finished wall, especially if you have cables entering the top & bottom of the Panel.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Megawatt said:


> The biggest advantage is for an Upgrade, in a finished wall, especially if you have cables entering the top & bottom of the Panel.


I haven't used one, but this sounds like a good possibility.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Haven't seen this yet myself, have to take a look and see what it's all about.


----------



## nof123 (May 14, 2011)

Megawatt said:


> The biggest advantage is for an Upgrade, in a finished wall, especially if you have cables entering the top & bottom of the Panel.


I just got one of these by mistake from the supply house and this was my scenario. 

It was more difficult then I thought it would be to get the cables in from both top and bottom. It's way easier to leave slack on a button connector and pull tight as you place the panel in the wall. 

If there is too much pressure on these black pieces they pop out and are annoying to put back in. 

I got annoyed knocking out the 2" on the concentric for my feeders. The fact there is so much plastic instead of metal on the side of the can makes the metal left in the middle very flimsy. 

I'd like to try one again when not in a rush and see, but I hated using this panel and it seems like I would only want to use it for new work because actually placing the cables in the slots in practice is actually quite annoying.

To each his own though :wink:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

> It's way easier to leave slack on a button connector and pull tight as you place the panel in the wall.


Instead of installing button connectors and running the Romex thru them, just run the Romex thru the open KO. This makes it easier to pull the Romex into the panel as you finesse it into the wall. Then, once the panel is set, install connectors that are made to be installed from inside the box, such as the Raco Insiders.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I haven't used this one but I bet I put in 200 Trilliants. I ****ing loved em. This is about the same thing.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

sbrn33 said:


> I haven't used this one but I bet I put in 200 Trilliants. I ****ing loved em. This is about the same thing.


I've never seen one of those. They look European, being all plastic. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

B-Nabs said:


> I've never seen one of those. They look European, being all plastic.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


They were an awesome panel, not euro actually built pretty well. pretty much the same buss as the QO. No real access to live parts. he biggest problem was the breaker were a bitch to get out until you knew the tricks.


----------

